# SPI July 2-7th



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

I'll be down there fishing on my 21' shoalwater cat. If you'd like to chip in for gas/expenses and go out one day let me know. I have plans Tuesday to go out with a guide, but other days I should be open. (M,W,Th,F, only part day on S).

Bonus points if you know the area really well and where the fish are!


----------



## Sixto713 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey buddy give me a call. 281-948-2404. Thanks


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

Just to clarify, I'll be in Port Isabel... next to south padre and not further north than there...


----------



## PincheGringo (Jun 21, 2012)

Great spot to launch the boat is on padre right next to louies backyard bar, Ask the bait house guy about Green island, i've done really good on reds and trout drifting over some holes about 300 yrds off of the convention center near the andy bouy side of the bay. 

Good luck , recently fished in that Dargel owners tourney 2 weeks ago and thats were i caught a few.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

the tide was crazy down there a few weeks back.. Might run to the cullen house and try to sight cast some reds we got on a few when I was down.


----------

